# BANANA PLANT (mature)



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

This is my girlsfriends ten gallon tank. Its pretty dope, but the center piece is this banana plant with huge off shoots and big leaves. It is truly gorgeous, I'm gonna get a bunch of them when I redecorate my tank, they grow lily pads over and over again that reach all the way to the top of the water and then just sit there. Then eventually they grow these big broad leaves seen here.

It has grown even more since this pic was taken, im goin over there tonight so ill take some more. But its nice right?

she's got like 5 gouramis in there and some colombian tetras (pictured) zebra danios, Harlequin Rasboras (pictured), a claw frog, one really nice gourami that looks like a baby oscar and a bunch of other fish too.

sheck it out, im sure she'll appreciate the comments

the one really long stalk to the left is a lily pad, they grow them one at a time, they die and then grow a new one.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats cool. i accidentally broke the leafs off of my bananna plant and they never grew back, so now i have a bunch of banannas on my 10g tank floor, just sitting there....


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

i had one that grew lillies it was pretty cool that when one broke off, it regrew it in a couple days


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

mines leafs have been off for over 3 months.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so are thay a hardy plant?? our walmart has some in think it would be a good idea to get a few??


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice looking... I had one in a 29g that would grow tons of those lily pads, very nice looking overall I think. Helps them grow more if you root feed them as well to keep the bananas nice and plump.


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------

